# Best All-Around Boat



## Duck Blind (Dec 11, 2010)

So, I am in the market for a new boat. I am looking for something that I can hunt, fish, and just enjoy being on the water in. I'll hunt in rivers and bays. Need something big enough to carry at least 2 hunters and a dog, and associated gear. Thanks.

Brian


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

Duck Blind said:


> So, I am in the market for a new boat. I am looking for something that I can hunt, fish, and just enjoy being on the water in. I'll hunt in rivers and bays. Need something big enough to carry at least 2 hunters and a dog, and associated gear. Thanks.
> 
> Brian


I would buy a Lund Alaskan. You can beat the hell out of it and it will last. The Alaskan is used by most guides in Canada.


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Lund's are good.. Take a look at Duck Water Boats in Ohio... They have some nice rigs...


----------



## Deleted On Request (Jan 28, 2011)

Duck Blind said:


> So, I am in the market for a new boat. I am looking for something that I can hunt, fish, and just enjoy being on the water in. I'll hunt in rivers and bays. Need something big enough to carry at least 2 hunters and a dog, and associated gear. Thanks.
> 
> Brian


I think a lot would depend upon the shallowest/deepest water you would hunt.

Sorry, phone posted before I was done: 

anyway, there are a lot of places I would be able to go with my converted tracker aluminum bass boat that I wouldn't be able to take a standard v hull, and there's a lot of water I don't dare hunt with my tracker where a v hull would make me feel a lot safer....


----------



## Schmersal (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a War Eagle that I have hunted out of for the last two seasons and fished from last summer and have been very happy with the ride, quality, and how it hunts. The only issue I have had was the cano material of the seats fades very quickly, but has held up well other than that.


----------



## Cajuntrainer (Jun 30, 2009)

Try looking into a gatortail. 
Www.gator-tail.com


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

You need about 5 boats.

one for big water

one for real big water

one for shallow water 

one for real shallow water

one for everything else...

that should just about cover it...

Old Alaskan regards...


----------



## BILL NE NY (Aug 2, 2011)

I see you live in RI so propably hunt in the ocean the 20 ft Lund Alaskan is a good boat handles big water good and can go in shallow.I have the 20 alaskan with 90 suzuki very pleased have shot birds out of it and caught bass,lake trout and many salmon from it good boat for everything.I also have a flatbottom with a mud motor great for marshes but not best for big water if I would have only one boat the Alaskan would be it.


----------



## PTS (Jan 1, 2013)

Go with the alaskan you will love it.


----------



## BILL NE NY (Aug 2, 2011)

I can run in about foot water with the front trolling motor with the back one up.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Reno boats Manchac ,La


----------



## dgowder (Apr 3, 2012)

sea ark out of monticello arkansas,they have a lifetime[replacement] hull warranty


----------



## Teddy D (Jan 4, 2013)

20ft Maritime Skiff. I Have one its great and I may be selling it if another boat I am looking at goes through.


----------



## Henryk (Feb 26, 2013)

Now my next toll for fishing is sevylor 12 fish hunter boat. This boat is complete with everything you need for a relaxing fishing trip. You will be ready to go right out of the box and all equipments you need is available in this boat.


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

i have a 2372 war eagle that i love


----------



## Illini Coot Killr (Feb 21, 2011)

Sea Ark. Tough as nails, versatile.


----------



## Jay Dangers (Feb 19, 2008)

Beavertail 1648 with a 35 HP long tail mud motor!!!


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Jim Person said:


> Lund's are good.. Take a look at Duck Water Boats in Ohio... They have some nice rigs...


What he said, I love the DuckWater boats, Alaskans are a very close 2. http://www.duckwaterboats.com/


----------



## Duckme (May 31, 2012)

Love my SeaArk


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

huntinman said:


> You need about 5 boats.
> 
> one for big water
> 
> ...


So true!!!!We are at 4 with the final coming this summer.....Four Rivers-Refuge Runner. Jim


----------



## rotcsig443 (Apr 8, 2013)

Go with one of the larger Edge boats. Edge boats are the real deal. They are new to the market, but better than any boat i have ever seen or drove.


----------



## Fran Seagren (Jan 21, 2013)

My husband says try looking at a Lodge by Smokercraft, 17 foot. He says that gives a little more "V" than the Lund. He has a 60/40 tiller steered jet pump and plans to use it for bay, lake, and river fishing, as well as some duck hunting.


----------



## chelseaborella (Apr 22, 2013)

Aged care house is not just a simple room with some medical facilities and where anyone can live alone to wait for his death, I think aged care facilities should be like your home, where you can live and enjoy your life.


----------



## Dark Timber Kennels (Sep 22, 2010)

My Pro Drive has been flawless.


----------



## uplandwaterdog (Apr 23, 2013)

I had a War Eagle and did not feal safe in Big Water(Great Lakes) and went with a DuckWrangler Boat. I can let my young kids run back and forth in boat without worrying about them falling out. My boat will draft in very little water, we were actually pulling the boat in 6-7" of water in Saginaw Bay. My Pick Order if running really Big Water to Rivers would be:
1. Bankes, I bought a used Duckwrangler which is similar because I could not afford a new Bankes. Other similar boats: Duckwater, TDB.
2. Lund Alaskan

Our Family owns only one boat and we use it for everything- Fishing, Tubing and Most Important Hunting!


----------



## jmay (Jul 2, 2013)

I like my Lund Alaskan. I have an 18 footer with a 50 honda tiller. Nice and open!


----------

